# Hornady InterBond Bullet Review



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I shot a 70 pound (field dressed) spike this weekend using my 270 win with 130gr. Hornady InterBond handloads at 100 yards. I havenâ€™t chronoâ€™d my load, but it should be somewhere from 2950-3000 muzzle velocity. Going in I was a little concerned that the bonded bullet wouldnâ€™t expand enough and I would get pencil in, pencil out results, but that was not the case. Shot placement was behind the shoulders taking out no big bone so that I could test to see if this bullet was too tough for smallish deer. 



The exit hole was plenty big (quarter sized) and the blood trail was easy to follow. The deer ran about 25 yards through the brush and the trail got heavier with distance. I was very pleased with the results and now feel very confident that I have a great all around bullet. 

Of course one test doesnâ€™t prove anything, but I was pleased and felt like sharing the results.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the report.

Have you used Hornady's SST before? If so, how did the performance compare to that of the interbond.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, I used the SST the past few years in factory loads (both Light Magnum and Custom). It's hard to compare so far, I killed probably 15-20 deer and few hogs with the SST and had complete pass throughs everytime except 2. On the pass throughs, the blood was always good as well as the exit holes. The 2 bullets I recovered retained only 30% of their wt, but what was left was still in a mushroom. One of the cases was a on a 140 pound deer, the bullet entered behind the shoulder, then destroyed the off side shoulder bone and came to rest in the hide. The damage was incredible, except for the non-exit. The other case was a head shot on a big mule deer (long story), the bullet entered below the eye (facing me), went through the jaw bone, broke the spine, and came to rest just before exiting. In both cases, the bullet hit fairly thick bone. I'll also note that these were both 140gr. bullets from their Custom ammo (not real fast for a 270), when using the 130gr bullets from their Light Mag ammo (3215 muz velocity!) I always got pass throughs, even at some pretty close ranges, which is the knock on polymer tipped bullets, that they tend to explode on impact at high velocities...most were behind the shoulder shots, but not all.

Sorry this isn't real conclusive...


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Excellent feedback!


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

Good info Woodrow.....I've been thinking about trying the SST's for reloading but have been unsure. It looks to be as good or better than the Ballistic Tips but thats just from reading about them. I like the interlock design of them. I have not heard very much feedback on them. I guess the bullet I've had the best hunting results with have been Sierra game king bullets. They dont seem to be quite as accurate as the BT's but like I said, I've had great results and thats what counts in hunting situations.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

You may want to look into the InterBonds...seems to be the best of all worlds. I've not personally used the ballistic tips, but I would say the Ballistic Tips and SST's are on par with eachother. A guy shot a 170 pound buck at our place this weekend with a 130gr BT from a 270 win, the bullet was recovered in the off side hide after breaking the shoulder and held together great...perfect mushroom, core still in tact.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*scirroco*

I shoot 308 with 165 grain remington scirroco ammo. These bullets fly true and are consistant out of my remington 700 police sniper rifle. Its holds sud .5" groups. But the better reason is I lost a monster in south texas using a different bullet. The shot was true and placed correctly in the pump station. With entry and exit holes ( blood trail on both sides) the deer still managed to get thru a .5 mile of verry thick brush and across a fence. Started tracking the morning after the shot and actually jumped the deer up about 600 yrds from the shot and tracked him to the property boundry. This is the only deer I ever lost and I blame it on the ammo I was using. I did alot of research and tried different ammo. I found the scirroco bullets shot good and the results on every deer ( including two mule deer ) have been flawless.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

easoutdoors,..........what was the other ammo? That's valuable info.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

easoutdoors,..........what was the other ammo that did not perform? Why do you think it failed you? That's valuable info!!


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ammo*

The other ammo was remington core lock extended range boattails. I beleive as per design the bullet went straight the pump station and did not expand. I beleive it went straight thru and did not hit or do the proper amount of damage to the vitals. The 308 and the ammo were designed to go straight thru without releasing all the kenetic energy like the 30-06 or 270 do. The 308 is a great caliber dont get me wrong. But I beleive the ammo selection is more or as important as shot placement. I use to use a 30-06 and it always provided more than enough damage. I beleive even thought they are both 30 caliber and very very close on in balistic results on paper. There can be a huge difference on meat and bone targets with the same bullets. After switching to the scirroco ammo it was very obvious how much more energy was given up on impact. And after finding two bullets hung up in the exit site after breaking the opposite shoulder, both bullets were atleast twice there original size and still intact as far as weight retention. The bottom line is the scirrocco bullets do exactly what they are advertised to do. Yes they cost more but to make a clean kill and have confidence in not wounding a game animal thats priceless.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

How far away was the shot using the Core-Locks? The CL is not known to be super tough (or design to be for that matter) like an A-Frame or a FailSafe...so I can't imagine that the bullet didn't expand. Maybe if the bullet was going super, super slow, it wouldn't expand, but the distance it would have to travel for it to get that slow would be tremendous. I would think that in the case you mentioned, no vitals were hit, but with the little bit of info I have to go on, I can't imagine that particular bullet failed as you mentioned. 

Having said that, I'm not saying it didn't...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Seems like alot of bullet for such a small charge, and it cost him on the buck that counted. I would have stuck with the 30-06.
I'm a 30 caliber fan but I think 308's are highly over rated.
They probably work well most of the time but when it really counts ?????

R.R...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

This weekend, using my Rem. 700 BDL .270, loaded with 140 gr. Sierra Game King Hallow Points, I shot 2 Axis Bucks. The first was shot just behind the left shoulder and exited the size of a silver dollar. The second was hit within 1" of the first and the bullet next left the body. There was no blood at all and lucky for me, the deer ran towards me into a clearing and died. But this deer ran well over 80 yards. I might not have found this deer had I not just walked upon him. I was walking towards the spot of impact to start my search. Had I done so, I never would have found him. Think I am going to try the Nozler Accubonds. They are better than the Partition about punching through the animal.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Is it just me or have I been lucky? In shooting probably 20 deer with a .30-06 and another 5 with a .284 Win, I have NEVER had a bullet that did not pass completely through the deer. Shots would range anywhere from 25 yards to 250 yards and bullet selection varied from handloaded 120 grain soft point boat tails in the .284 to 150 gr. ballistic tips, 150, 180 grain corelokt, and most recently 150 grain Winchester power point plus in the .30-06.

So am I just lucky?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I would think so Jeff...I have on two occasions had bullets not exit...using 30.06 Federal Premiums with 165 gr Seirra boatails....never had a prob since I switched to the Hornady light mags...I will say that once was on a quartering away shot the other I shot dead on in the brisket but the deer did not give me any choice on that shot....


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

HardHead, 

Actually, I'm pretty sure even Nosler says that Partitions are better for penetration than Accubonds. Accubonds should be plenty tough though.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> HardHead,
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure even Nosler says that Partitions are better for penetration than Accubonds. Accubonds should be plenty tough though.


Well, the guy that does all my reloads for me lately told me rather than buying Partitions, to buy the Accubonds due to better penetrations. So I just don't know Woodrow, but I'll investigate a bit more. I used the 140 Gr. Partitions in my .264 Mag and never lost an animal, and always had an exit hole.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Here's what Nosler had to say. When asked to compare the Partition to the Accubond bullets, I was told that the Advantage of the accubond is its less likely to come apart with the new Bonding of the lead to the jacket, unlike the Partitions that will/may shatter upon impact. So the Accubond is more likely to penetrate and exit in one piece. They are looking into the same bonding of the partitions next!


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

If your wanting better penetration.... go to a heavier bullet. Using a lighter bullet with higher velocity will increase your shock value but the heavier bullet will punch thru bone and exit better. Your powder charge will indicate how much range you can obtain. Bullet design and weight have everything to do with performance on that game. Some folks like a total energy dump with no exit, some want the bullet to exit in order to leave a blood trail. I myself like the total energy dump, in other words I don't want my bullet to exit. I want controlled expansion. I don't like chasing wounded deer. I've used 130 gr Sierra Game King hollow points both out of my 30-06 and my 270 and all my deer have dropped dead in their tracks. I have been using the ballistic tips in the last few years and found that I've chased a few deer and also have noticed an over penetration problem(for me anyway) in which the bullet fully exits and those were the deer I was chasing. I used a 120 gr Sierra soft point out of my coyote gun(25-06) on a deer with the same effect so I've backed up to the 100 gr bullets for it.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know what to tell you Hard Head? I got my info from a writer named John Barness (writes for Rifle, Handloader, and some other mags)...in regards to the Accubond he said this:

"Even Nosler says that the Partition is the bullet to choose if you want the most penetration. The Accubond was designed for those who believe 1/2" accuracy and plastic tips are necessary for shooting big game, yet want deeper penetration than usually provided by bullets like the Ballistic Tip, Scirocco, SST, etc.. 

From what I have seen, both in the field and in my penetration tests, Accubonds do pretty much the same things as Partitions at muzzle velocities up to 2900 or so. But they were NOT designed to shoot endwise through moose at 75 yards from a .300 Ultra Mag."

Regardless though, either bullet is plenty tough...!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow,

I think I'm gonna finish out the season with my siroccos and see how the interbonds do for you all year. Might give them a try next year. Unless I run across a box sooner and they shoot well in my gun.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like a plan...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> I don't know what to tell you Hard Head? I got my info from a writer named John Barness (writes for Rifle, Handloader, and some other mags)...in regards to the Accubond he said this:
> 
> "Even Nosler says that the Partition is the bullet to choose if you want the most penetration. The Accubond was designed for those who believe 1/2" accuracy and plastic tips are necessary for shooting big game, yet want deeper penetration than usually provided by bullets like the Ballistic Tip, Scirocco, SST, etc..
> 
> ...


I fully agree Woodrow! I personally have never used the Accubond, but shot many a box of Partitions through my .264 Mag.

My .300 Rem. SAUM likes the 150 Gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with 58 Gr. of Varget. A hog and small Axis both fell to this load back in late September. The bullet went through both animals without major exit damage.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Hardhead, I've been doing so more thinking about this and the only thing I can come up with is that b/c of the design of the Accubond it should mushroom wider than the Partition, thus making it harder to go as deep, even though it is supposed to retain more weight...? I have no idea if that is the case, but that makes sense in my head (which doesn't mean a whole lot). 

I'm happy with the InterBond thus far, I've read about excellent results for both penetration and weight retention on large game...and for me it expanded quick enough to get a good exit hole on a small deer. Hopefully I'll get to "test" it a lot more this year!

How do you like your .264 mag? That caliber has really sparked my interest lately...have you ever chronographed your loads from it? The .264 seems to a very under-appreciated caliber.

Take Care.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Hardhead, I've been doing so more thinking about this and the only thing I can come up with is that b/c of the design of the Accubond it should mushroom wider than the Partition, thus making it harder to go as deep, even though it is supposed to retain more weight...? I have no idea if that is the case, but that makes sense in my head (which doesn't mean a whole lot).
> 
> I'm happy with the InterBond thus far, I've read about excellent results for both penetration and weight retention on large game...and for me it expanded quick enough to get a good exit hole on a small deer. Hopefully I'll get to "test" it a lot more this year!
> 
> ...


My .264 was sold a few years back, but I ran 140 Gr. Partitions through it with 58.5 Gr. of IMR 4350 or another load with 4831, can't remember the Grains used. It had a MV of just over 3000 fps. Very accurate rifle and very flat shooting. Sure wish I'd have never sold it, but money was more important at that time. If I can locate another Rem 700 BDL .264, I'll buy it in a Heart Beat!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I've read reports of guys getting 3400+ fps w/ 120gr bullets from the 264...that is a serious long range deer slayer. All the big fans of the caliber claim that it got bad press b/c of misrepresented ballistics and the introduction of the 7mag.

I've not done a lot of looking, but from what I here they are pretty hard to come by. Hope you find one!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> I've read reports of guys getting 3400+ fps w/ 120gr bullets from the 264...that is a serious long range deer slayer. All the big fans of the caliber claim that it got bad press b/c of misrepresented ballistics and the introduction of the 7mag.
> 
> I've not done a lot of looking, but from what I here they are pretty hard to come by. Hope you find one!


The first introduced .264 Win had a bad reputation of burning out barrels, so when Rem introduced their model 700 in the .264 caliber, they had Stainless Barrels and eliminated the burn out problem. But you are correct, the 7 Mag was soon introduced and the .264 became a memory. Win still produces the caliber, but I don't care for their rifles.

I have a Remington Model 600 .350 Mag that is worth about $700 to $1000 and if some one has a Rem .264 in Great condition, I'd be willing to make a trade.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I wish I had one , I'd trade ya.
Big Bores forever !


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I wish I had one , I'd trade ya.
> Big Bores forever !


Well, it's still for sale if anyone is interested. Has the large rings but no scope. Vent rib barrel. Front sight still installed, but no rear sight. Remington Recall on safety was C/W years ago.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

TXPalerider, how has your performance been with the siroccos? I don't claim to know everything about these bullets but aren't they very similar to the interbond.....both are bonded ballistic tips. If I had to guess, I would say that thier performance would be very similar.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I've never used the Scirocco's, but just going by what each company claims about the two bullets, the Scirocco's are supposed to retain 70% of their weight, while the InterBond's are supposed to retain 90% of their weight. Also, the InterBond has a slighty higher BC than the Scirocco (.460 vs. .450). 

So they aren't the same, but like you said Skinnyme, performance should be about the same on small-med sized game.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's blown through 3 hogs this year. But, they were all head shots, so, no bullet recovery. Been wanting to see what it would do through the plate on a big boar. Time will tell.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Gotcha. Thanks fellas.


----------

